# New Steam Group.



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Created a new Steam group:​http://steamcommunity.com/groups/quietfury

Technically there's already a small group set up, but it's literally called ''SOCIAL ANXIETY GAMERS' or something like that. Most people (including myself) don't want a big neon sign telling everyone we're socially anxious :b​
If you're interested, post your username. I set this group to invite only seeing as we probs don't want those god damn normies coming in and socialising willy nilly ! *shakes fist *​


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha nice group name.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

lol cheers, it came to me one day in a moment of rare inspiration :teeth

This be your profile right ? 

*Link removed*


(sometimes peeps have the same names)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup. =) Thanks.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i'll pm you with my steam name. these forums can be read by anyone.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> i'll pm you with my steam name. these forums can be read by anyone.


Alrighty, I await ur pm.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

sign me up!

username: dan_chan89


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

i'm kind of nervous about joining.

what if people see how many hourss i spend playing counter-strike?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

little toaster said:


> i'm kind of nervous about joining.
> 
> what if people see how many hourss i spend playing counter-strike?


I think that on a site like Steam, the more hours you play, the cooler you are.


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd like to join! TezSC here


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Disarray & Tez both added. Also sorting out another guy who sent me a pm, but seemingly has the most used name on Steam. :b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll PM


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> Disarray & Tez both added. Also sorting out another guy who sent me a pm, but seemingly has the most used name on Steam. :b


Yeah, if you do a PM ... just send your PROFILE link to him, not just your name. Makes it much easier to figure out who's who.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been really inactive on steam lately, but in case you want another member in this group, feel free to add "NekoNutchi".


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

little toaster said:


> i'm kind of nervous about joining.
> 
> what if people see how many hourss i spend playing counter-strike?


Join us :yes !

I've sent everyone that's gave me a username / profile URL an invite. If I haven't let me know.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

cryogenetics


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kanova said:


> cryogenetics


argh, no dice man. :b Typing in your name brings up multiple people - this has happened with others on here tbh.

Give me a Profile URL like this:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197975977973

That way, there's no ambiguity.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Sourdog131 add me i play lots of left 4 dead 2


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/lpfan4ever


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

little toaster said:


> i'm kind of nervous about joining.
> 
> what if people see how many hourss i spend playing counter-strike?


cant be more than me... 11 years:afr..


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Please send me an invite... Have no steam friends 

SilenThunder
http://steamcommunity.com/id/SilenThunder


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hyperion said:


> Please send me an invite... Have no steam friends
> 
> SilenThunder
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/SilenThunder


Sent both you & identitycrisis an invite btw


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

Could you send me an invite too please.

IamSparkie 

I have no steam friends either and only have CS GO lol.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Daiganzan

(I feel so lame with my lack of games and playing time.)


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Send me an invite plz  - http://steamcommunity.com/id/Pul5ar/


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

@pul5ar & Victini : You've both made the list. :b


----------



## Bronzewing (Jan 11, 2013)

ElitePumpkin


----------



## june murasaki (Jan 14, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/mangojelly


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

thx


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Crap, didn't realise this thread got bumped. Send me a Pm next time and I'll add ya straight away :b

ElitePumpkin, send me a profile link, and I'll also invite you.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Created a new Steam group:​http://steamcommunity.com/groups/quietfury
> 
> Technically there's already a small group set up, but it's literally called ''SOCIAL ANXIETY GAMERS' or something like that. Most people (including myself) don't want a big neon sign telling everyone we're socially anxious :b​
> If you're interested, post your username. I set this group to invite only seeing as we probs don't want those god damn normies coming in and socialising willy nilly ! *shakes fist *​


 May I have an invite to the Steam Group? My username is fullmetal5550


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

gof22 said:


> May I have an invite to the Steam Group? My username is fullmetal5550


Link me to your profile URL man, searching for people is a pain in the butt :b + Unless you're pretty imaginative there's always going to people with the same user name as you.


----------



## Badwolf (Oct 13, 2012)

I seem to collect more games on steam than I actually play, but I'd love to join the group!

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198065555987


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Badwolf said:


> I seem to collect more games on steam than I actually play, but I'd love to join the group!
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198065555987


400 games?! marry me?:b


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice name, I'm not active at all in the steam community. username is nhrade though. http://steamcommunity.com/id/quastra surprisingly I just realized most of my games are on cd's.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

bluckshot


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

My steam id is ogrt, please inv.


----------



## nicobassiste (Jan 2, 2015)

Ayo! Is this steam group still active? It could be interesting for me ^^
Here's my profile just in case http://steamcommunity.com/id/nicobassiste/ =)
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198065555987


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm always changing my Steam name so here's my URL http://steamcommunity.com/id/pigeonkill/


----------

